# Some dudes custom grill



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

http://www.sounddomain.com/member_pages/view_page.pl?page_id=328086&page=1

I dont really dig it, but its custom and you gotta respect that.


----------



## Neil (Aug 13, 2002)

Yeah Im not feelin it either. For some reason it looks like a piece of wood that was cut and painted and stuck on the front. 

But like people say whatever floats ya boat.


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

looks like an Audiobahn inspired design

Psch your dre avatar was phat but what you got now is nasty.hehe


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

no sir... i dont like it.


----------



## go4broke44 (Jan 14, 2003)

looks like it was photoshopped, since the colors dont match up


----------



## go4broke44 (Jan 14, 2003)

its kinda ricey now, with the wing and all, but if he goes through with the awd- T conversion, it can be as ricey as it wants to be, cause noone will be catching it


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

i'm thinkin "no"


----------

